# Serenity...



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I avoid holiday weekends, weekends and other googan days at all costs and today was a prime example of why. 
Ran to a few areas I figured would be great based on conditions and my 4 1/2 year old and I caught a few fish and had some quality time on the water together. I saw one boat all day and covered 25 miles hopping around. It was NICE!
Colden caught his first unassisted trout on artificial last month and red today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Way to go daddy!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

That’s what it’s about!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Priceless... I'm in the grandfather business - but they're (all seven of them...) out of state. Looking forward to the next time I can get one or two of them out on the water...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool! Can’t wait to get my granddaughters on the skiff.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

#dadgoals!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice Job Mac!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm jealous. Wish I could crash out in *my* car seat on the drive home after a hard day of fishing!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. Had another good day today on the water with the girlfriend and finally got her first two sight cast redfish after two years of training. She’s hooked. Also ran across a ten foot lizard in the back lake.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Well done, Mac! That's where kids need to be.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

That is the good stuff......


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Priceless. Cherish that forever.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice Mac bet your a proud papa.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Absolutely love it. Jigging up some trout, then back to camp in the booster seat!!


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Priceless ! cherish the days, he will be all grown up before you know it.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

That right there is what it's all about. Great Job Colden!!!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Great, it's always fun taking kids fishing, even grown kids.
I also try never to fish on the weekends & holidays - Kills my happy buzz....ICM


----------

